# 25-06 75 and 85gr bullet powders?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

What powders has everyone had luck with. I'm planning on trying the 85gr nosler ballistic tips and 75gr hornady vmax for coyotes. I already load with imr4350 and h4350, so I have them here at home. Anyone had any luck with those powders?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Matt, I have a really good load for the V-max that was shooting .50 inch 5 shot groups out of my Savage 110. I don't have the info with me, but as soon as I get the chance I will post it.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

My coyote calling buddy uses 75gr vmax and varget and it shoots stellar for him and really puts the stomp to the coyotes. I dont know the charge weight either but it does not tear up the hides bad either. Its a book load right near max. I do know that and shoots REAL flat.

He had one last year broadside at 50 yards and in went thru but the exit was about the size of a quarter and on head on chest shots, he has not had one exit yet.

Something to try!

Jaybic


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

This is what I was shooting out of my ex 25-06. 75gr V-max over 50.7gr Varget. New Winchester brass, CCI large rifle primers. Seating depth using ogive is 3.608. I hope they will shoot as well out of my 25-06 Encore barrel.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the information. Thats pretty much the load I was thinking of trying, except I tend to use the cci br2 primers. My modern reloading book says 49.7gr at 3660fps for max charge, but then it also lists 115gr bullet and imr 4350 as having a max charge of 48.7gr at 3000fps. I have safely worked up to 52 grains of the imr 4350 and a 115gr partition doing well over 3100fps with no pressure signs. I did back off that load, just to be on the safe side, but they seem really conservative.

From what jaybic said it looks like the 75gr vmax's should do a good job for $5 less a box than the noslers. Looks like I have a decent starting point. Thanks for the advice.


----------

